# Craftsman 6.75 HP Lawn Mower Leaking Oil



## merwen (May 7, 2011)

I just bought a used Craftsman, 6.75 HP, 22" Multi-Cut Power Propelled Rotary Lawn Mower, and it turns out to be a LEMON with a big oil leak. It doesn't run rough (and it cuts fine), but it smokes like crazy and has an oil puddle on the left-hand side. It seems like the oil is coming from the seal above the engine or perhaps below. Does anyone know what I should do to fix this myself? 

I would appreciate any suggestions on what to do.

PLEASE RESPOND. Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post the model number of the engine or lawn mower. It could be a leaking seal on the dipstick tube, or a blown sump gasket, or a few other possibilities. Make sure the engine is not overfull of oil.


----------

